# Mauritius



## dirk.steffen (10. Januar 2003)

Ein Bekannter von mir fliegt im Februar nach Mauritius. Nun hat er mich gefragt, welche Angelmöglichkeiten es dort gibt  ;+ . Da ich ihm auch nicht weiterhelfen konnte, leite ich die Frage hiermit einfach an alle Boardies weiter. Vielleicht kann ja einer helfen.


----------



## wodibo (10. Januar 2003)

Big Game, Big Game, Big Game und das zu ordentlichen Preisen.
Ein Kumpel von mir war mal da unten. Besonders auf Marlin wird sehr viel geangelt. Allerdings müssen die Preise wohl ein Kracher sein - die Fänge allerdings auch!


----------



## anguilla (10. Januar 2003)

Ein Freund von mir war im Dezember unten. Werd&acute; ihn mal befragen...
Ich weiß nur, dass er keinen schwerttragenden Fische gefangen hat.


----------



## heinrich (13. Januar 2003)

Hallo Dirk
ich war vor zwei Jahren auf Mauritius und hatte das große Glück
bei meiner ersten ausfahrt mit der Kestrell Skipper jean eine blue Marlin von 380lbs zu erwischen und das außerhalb der saison im Hochsommer.Mein Tip Centre de Peche Ort weiß ich nicht mehr liegt an der Südwest Küste.Fa.Fertigs Angelreisen startet auch dort.Wir hatten bei einem einheimischen ein
Ferienhaus gemietet das war super billig und top geflegt.
Was kaum bekannt ist auf der Insel gibt es vorkommen vom 
großen pazifischen Aal,Mündungsgebiete der flüsse auf der
Südwestseite.Auf jeden Fall eine Telerute ins gepäck.
Vereinzelt wird auch auf Tarpon gefischt aber sehr schwierig.
Ich hab einen engländer getroffen der im ufernahen Bereich mit einer Matchrute auf Meeräschen und Barben gefischt hat mit Fluo
cabon schnur wegen des klaren wassers und Naturköder.
Ich weiß jedenfalls was ich das nächste mal im Gepäck habe.
 PS: vollcharter für 8 Std kostet außerhalb der saison ca 350 Dollar. deswegen war leider nur eine Fahrt drin. Wichtig in meinem Fall hatte die Crew ein enormes Interesse einen Marlin zu Fangen weil es in der Nähe eine Räucherei gibt für 
Marlinfleisch Delikatesse und die Crew den Fang verwertet um
Ihrern Verdienst aufzubessern.

Petri Heinrich


----------



## Fishbuster (7. Februar 2003)

*Sportfischen  in Mauritius*

Die großen Zeiten sind in Mauritius vorbei. Früher konnte man recht zuverlässig dort alle Marlinarten und Sailfish
fangen. Heute auch noch, aber....., ich kenne viele die da waren und viel Geld gelassen haben, und keinen Marlin gefangen haben. Nur kleine Beifänge wie Bonito, Dorade etc., die Blauen Marline die dort gefangen werden, sind alle recht klein im Vergleich zum Atlantik. Wenn die einen von 350 bis 450 PFUND fangen(Umrechnung für Kg ist die Hälfte weniger 10%), flippen die schon aus und sprechen vom großen Mauritius World Cup den es eigentlich garnicht gibt.
Ist erfunden aus geschäftlichem Interesse. Wenn dann früher noch so ein Privatsender alle 3 Wochen zur Wiederholung, den Maurituis Marlin Cup zeigt und der Sprecher viel (Müll) erzählt, dann kommen die Buchungen. Aber der wirkliche Kenner von Mauritius fährt da nicht mehr zum BIG GAME hin. Petri Heil


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2003)

Kann den vorhergehenden Postern nur zustimmen!
Mein Bruder hat dort in der Saison bei 10 Chartertagen einen
Marlin(chen) von 90 Pfund gefangen. Lohnt sich offensichtlich nicht mehr dort. Wenn Marlin, dann am besten
an die westafrikanische Küste oder auf die Azoren.
Aber für mich hat die ganze Sache wenig mit Angeln zu tun, ist mehr eine Wettkamp nach dem Motto: Wer schafft es über
die längste Zeit eine 80 oder 130lbs Rolle zu kurbeln. Will
sagen: Man läßt den Marlin nach dem Bißß laufen und fährt dann rückwärts mit dem Boot hinterher und kurbelt, kurbelt,
kurbelt.......
Aber wers mag!


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2003)

Nööö Dolfin, das ist mir zu pauschal #d 

Es gibt genug Scipper die auf den Fisch achten und somit dem Angler den Drill seines Lebens ermöglichen aber auch dem Fisch ne reelle Chance lassen.
Solche Penner die rückwärts fahren, gehören an den Pranger und genau dafür ist das AB auch gedacht #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2003)

Na wodibo,
ich weiß nicht. Das ist das Business heute! Ich hab meinen 480 lbs Blue 1980 auf den Canaren mit der Driftangel und dem lebenden Köfi am Ballon gefangen. Der Fisch wurde richtig gedrillt.
Was heute in der Regel abgeht, sieht man doch.:Willst du mal geschildert bekommen, wie ein Big Game Rekord
an der 6 oder 8 lbs Leine aufgestellt wird?
Der Fisch wird mit Teasern hinter das Boot gelockt bis auf 10 bis 15 Meter. Dann setzt man einen toten Köder an dieser
6 lbs Leine hinter das Boot ins Wasser. In den Köfi sind Stahlstifte eingenäht, die genau seine Länge haben bzw. sämtliche Flossen strecken. Wenn der Fisch diesen Köfi schluckt und sich seinen Schlund vernagelt, springt er, oft
mehrfach. Dann gehts mit Vollgas rückwärts und der Fisch fällt ins Boot.
Ich weiß nicht, was mich dabei mehr aufregt: Diese Praxis
oder die Idioten, die diese Rekorde glauben und auch noch bewundern! 
Zurück zum Thema: Ich kenne einige der erfolgreichsten Firmen und Boote auf diesem Sektor. Die Sache läuft in der
Regel so ab. Zumindest bei Schleppen auf den Azoren, in der Karibik, Westafrika, Australien und auch Mauritius. Was du meinst, ist die Ausnahme. Leider.


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2003)

Da hast Du leider Recht!
Deswegen gehe ich diesen Kapitaljägern aus dem Weg.
Ich habe auf Sri Lanka z.B. nen ganz normalen Fischer nach einer Ausfahrt gefragt und er hat mehr Service und anglerische Kompetenz gehabt als so mancher Vollprofi in den klassischen Big Game Ländern


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2003)

Nochwas zu dem Thema, Wodibo, der Fairnis halber:
Der Drill wirklich großer Marline auf die konventionelle
Art macht ein Catch&Release ziemlich unmöglich. Einen 800
Pounder drille ich am gestoppten Boot Stunden. Das bedeutet,
das der Fisch gleich eingeht oder sich nach dem Releasen
nicht mehr erholen kann.
Ein 800 Pfünder mit der Nachfahrmethode ist nach 45 Minuten am Boot, man kann das Vorfach greifen, Ihn taggen und releasen. Wers mag.....
Ich möchte hier nicht immer den Launekiller spielen, aber es
sollte schon ehrlich diskutiert werden. Ich sage daher auch ehrlich, das mir die Methode mit dem Drillen und der Verwertung (töten) des Fisches lieber ist. Das man dann auch
Schluß macht, wenn man seinen Traumfisch gefangen hat, geht
damit einher.


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2003)

Und genau das habe ich erleben dürfen!!!
Der Fisch wurde abends mit der Familie des Fischers gegrillt und am Strand gegessen. Was kann es schöneres geben :k 
Der Ehrlichkeit halber muß ich zugeben, das wir die ersten Fische auf dem Fischmarkt in Beruwela verscheuert haben. Das war ein Mordsgaudi - ein Deutscher mit Fischteilen schreit rum &quot;catcht by german fisherman&quot; :q Wir haben Tränen gelacht und für die nächsten 2 Ausfahrten war die Kohle da   :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2003)

Klasse Wodibo,
das sind Erlebnisse, von denen man lange zehrt. Ich könnte
auch einige Dinge davon erzählen. Eine wunderbare natürliche
Angelei und das Erlebnis mit Menschen - was will amn mehr.
Es ist dann immer schwer, an diese Plätze nicht zurückzukehren! :k


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Februar 2003)

fussel#6


----------



## Fishbuster (9. Februar 2003)

*Tag and Relaese*

Leute, Leute, ihr werft da etwas durcheinander. 1. es ist die BILL FISH FOUNDATION in USA die dafür kämft, daß alle sog. BILLFISCHE (schwerttragende Fische) schonend gedrill werden, damit man sie wieder gesund frei lassen kann. Sie wollen damit die Billfischarten schützen .Schonend drillen heißt, relativ schnell drillen und das geht fast nur mit rück.- u. vorwärtsfahren, damit der Fisch nicht soviel Leine nimmt und er schnell am Boot ist. Wenn dies nicht gemacht wird, dauert ein Blue Marlin Drill in der regel 1,5 bis 3 Std. dann ist der Fisch fertig und macher Angler auch. Manchmal geht der Fisch vorher durch Streß tot und sinkt ab, ihn dann noch hochzugriegen um an Bord zu holen ist sehr schwierig. 2. Die I.G.F.A. verkauft zwar auch ihre Fischmarken, manche Boote bekommen diese aber kostenlos, aber sie will damit versuchen mit markierten Fischen die Wanderungen festzustellen. Z.B. weis man bis heute nicht, wo denn die kleinen Marlinchen aufwachsen. Bis heute hat noch kein Boot auf der Welt einen kl.jungen Marlin gefangen.
Es ist richtig, daß eine verschwindend kleine Anzahl von markierten Fischen von Sportfischer wiedergefangen werden. Aber es gibt sie. 
Ein Angler von mir hat in Malindi/Kenia einen markierten Sailfisch aus Florida wiedergefangen. Ist doch schön, oder.
Die meisten markierten Fische werden von der Berufsfischerei
aufgefischt und nicht gemeldet, weil die haben für solche Spielchen keine Zeit. Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt ein Freund von Releasen wegen der o.g. Praxis, aber es gibt auch immermehr Sportfischer, die vor dem Fischen auf Marlin
klar machen und machmal sogar mehr Geld dafür zahlen, daß der Fisch wieder freigelassen wird. Petri Heil


----------

